# Hot News from Round 2...1:350 Enterprise



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

This should please a few people...

http://culttvman.com/main/


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

IF true...R2 has made EVERYONE's day..month...year! We'll see.
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Guess I'm not the only one on Steve's email list!

Even if it's delayed a bit, I'm glad to finally see all of Gary's drawings going to good use. I am SO looking forward to this!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hopefully Round 2 will release more info on their blog.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow,

I wonder why this wasn't announced at iHobby?

Very cool indeed.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Wow,
> 
> I wonder why this wasn't announced at iHobby?
> 
> Very cool indeed.


Well as I said in a parallel thread I started before this thread was published, they indicated at iHobby they were still studying doing this kit and they had to justify it on cost, schedule, and profitability. This previous news, within the last 2 weeks, really left open big question marks not only on when but also on if. Then suddenly less than 2 weeks later they release a product schedule that says next summer release. Very odd in my mind they could do an about face in that short a time and print a release schedule as well. But all is good as it appears we will get a great kit next year.

Bob K.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Guess I'm not the only one on Steve's email list!
> 
> Even if it's delayed a bit, I'm glad to finally see all of Gary's drawings going to good use. I am SO looking forward to this!


Me too - I muttered "oooh cool!" when I checked my email here at work. Got a curious look from the Admin Assistant...


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

I regret to inform everyone that NO OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT HAS BEEN MADE.

The "news" is essentially a book keeping error. I was asked for my plan for the year, not knowing that that information would be used to generate a distributor price list. When I found that’s what it would be used for, I advised that late year product especially this one is extremely tentative and probably shouldn’t be on there. I was told it would only be given to distributors and never be for public consumption and that distributors were used to the schedule moving around or being adjusted. Though the kit is on our plan, we have not gotten approval on costs. If the kit were to be taken off of our 2011 plan, we would insert other new smaller kits of subjects to be determined. We will announce at Wonderfest 2011 whether the 1:350 kit will be released in 2011, 2012 or dropped from consideration altogether.

I'm going to find a cave...


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Whoops ;-)

Hey if it's any consolation, that price pointis perfectly reasonable and I, for one, will scramble to get several (plus the accessory packs). Best of luck in the cave


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Late 2011?
That should give me just enough time to save the money
to get one! :woohoo:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Late 2011?
> That should give me just enough time to save the money
> to get one! :woohoo:


IF they decide to put it out. Did you not read his hole post or just part of it?
Mean time keep you fingers crossed people.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> I regret to inform everyone that NO OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT HAS BEEN MADE.
> 
> I was told it would only be given to distributors and never be for public consumption and that distributors were used to the schedule moving around or being adjusted. Though the kit is on our plan, we have not gotten approval on costs.


I will say that distributor lists have leaked before. And distributors are not the only ones used to the schedule moving around.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

knew it was too good to be true.......


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hope your cave is nice and comfy Jamie! Come out and say hi in a few months!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Let's not get pessimistic, I think a good lesson can be gleaned from this. We're not going to hear anything until they decide that we're going to hear something....no matter how much we beg, whine, complain or otherwise......unless they make a mistake 

Seriously though, I'm content to shut my mouth and wait from here on.

Tib


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sorry, Jamie, Cult announced it, so you HAVE to do it now.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> IF they decide to put it out. Did you not read his *w*hole post or just part of it?
> Mean time keep you fingers crossed people.


I read it.

I'm trying to be positive.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

It is hopeful news but be prepared for disappointment just in case. Not trying to say the glass is half full ... just trying to make sure Phantom Stranger is not bashed if this does not go through. He has been great providing us inside information and we should be thankful for that regardless of the kit's production.

I wonder what the difference between the two sets would be. I understand extra parts, but what kind of parts?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

look it was NOT a hopeful message!!
He said may come out or be CANCELLED. What a wide swing of decision there. Just saying it may be scrapped means the kit is not a sure thing somewhere down the road, no matter how many delays! 
This is becoming an ongoing fiasco....


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

spindrift said:


> look it was NOT a hopeful message!!
> He said may come out or be CANCELLED. What a wide swing of decision there. Just saying it may be scrapped means the kit is not a sure thing somewhere down the road, no matter how many delays!
> This is becoming an ongoing fiasco....


I felt I had to put it that way. We would know by then if we could have it out for sure in 2011 or if it would need to be pushed back into 2012 or whether we felt the higher ups would _ever_ give us a green light. Just being honest. (I've got a bad habit of that) 

Btw, thanks to everyone for being gracious about this. Believe me, I'm pretty sick that this has happened.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I was skeptical when the image was that of the Enterprise from an existing display from a museum or that Trek Vegas thing.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I understand extra parts, but what kind of parts?


Probably "spinning nacelles" as well as supports , blinky lights, that sort of thing.
Very cool news indeed! Better start saving NOW.
-Jim


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> I felt I had to put it that way. We would know by then if we could have it out for sure in 2011 or if it would need to be pushed back into 2012 or whether we felt the higher ups would _ever_ give us a green light. Just being honest. (I've got a bad habit of that)
> 
> Btw, thanks to everyone for being gracious about this. Believe me, I'm pretty sick that this has happened.


I am dissapointed , but still hopeful that we might see this happen. what I want to know is the ships that we know are being done. The reliant and aztec decals. Says oct for decals and nov for ships. Where are they at?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Jamie, thank you for being forthcoming on this, it is a very passionate subject with many of us! 
Gary


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

whatever, I give up having hope for this kit. Until I see a proto of the dang thing I'm gonna call it Bulls**t. Sooo, just so I can remember correctly blog posts, cancellations, wonderfest polls, no comments, a maybe, an announcement, and another maybe. 

Thanks for the repops R2, and good luck Racing Champs, glad trek can foot the tooling cost for ya!

I wont trust anything coming from you guys.

BTW hows that JJprise nobody has seen a pic of that you announced for LAST APRIL? Forgive me for not beleiving in you.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm still hopeful because this is the kit I want more than any other. And by extra parts or accessory packs I'd love to be able to make the other versions of the ship such as _The Cage_ version.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Why not everybody wanting one write checks of $150 made out to R2.
Then let's see what happens...you know like a "pre-order":tongue:

Don
IPMS 32708


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> whatever, I give up having hope for this kit. Until I see a proto of the dang thing I'm gonna call it Bulls**t. Sooo, just so I can remember correctly blog posts, cancellations, wonderfest polls, no comments, a maybe, an announcement, and another maybe.


(sigh) 
I usually let these kinds of comments just roll off my back, but due to recent events, I'm feeling kind of raw, maybe even reckless. I'm trying not to attack you back but I am going to address your points.

Blog posts- We were told blog posts were going to be written for us to drive up our search engine rankings. I know very little about how the internet works, but this was what we were told. We were given an example of what we could expect. It was written by someone who knew nothing about modeling or Star Trek for that matter. In a nutshell it was about this guy who had fond memories of building the Enterprise NCC-1701-E model kit with his grandfather after having watched one of the movies. It was total horse-hocky. We in the creative department thought this would be an embarrassment and an incredible disservice to anyone who knows anything about any of our subjects. So I bit the bullet and said I'd write them instead and actually make them of at least some value to our consumers. I'm no writer. I was given no direction as to what to say or not. I essentially write them in defiance of what we were told would happen and I write them on top of an incredibly unrealistic work load. In the end, I enjoy doing them and I think most folks like seeing some of the behind the scenes stuff.

Cancellations- Like the Akira? Already addressed that one a long time ago. It's old news. I can't think of any other project that was officially announced that we have cancelled. (that's off the top of my head) 

Wonderfest polls- How else would a new company figure out what is a good idea or bad than to ask its customers directly? Also, polling gets answers from the silent majority to find out if it is in line with the vocal minority.

Other announcements- Like saying we are developing a kit like the TOS E? If we make one move on a kit, it's in development. Nothing is official until we apply a delivery date. In every case, you eventually see a product page on our website and will in almost every case see the kit represented at a show like IHobby or Wonderfest.



James Tiberius said:


> for the repops R2, and good luck Racing Champs, glad trek can foot the tooling cost for ya!


We are not RC2 but they get a cut of everything. Our company, Round 2, makes more products than just model kits. It always has. It made other products _before_ we even got the model kit brands. It should be obvious by now that not everyone in the company is as into the sci-fi stuff as some other segments. The model kits are one of our more successful lines and they get the treatment they are due. The people developing the product are the hearts of the products. We had a visit at iHobby by some folks at RC2 who were very complimentary of our success so far and they even admitted they never could have achieve the success we have because they just wouldn't have been able to do it within their operating structure. (they didn't know what to do with the product and even if they did know, they couldn't have executed it)



James Tiberius said:


> I wont trust anything coming from you guys.


By saying you guys, you mean me. No one else in the company wants to deal with the heartache found on message boards. I am the only one you ever hear from. Trust me if you want. I honestly don't care if you do or not. I'm not here to convince you of anything. I'm no salesman. But if you want a Star Trek kit, it will have my fingerprints all over it whether or not you believe what I say or do.



James Tiberius said:


> hows that JJprise nobody has seen a pic of that you announced for LAST APRIL? Forgive me for not beleiving in you.


The rapid prototype has been sitting behind my desk for a month. I've been too busy to even look at it. I've been busy with shows and addressing packaging for late product to make sure it gets out before the end of the year. I'll be writing a blog post discussing this very subject real soon. I'll show pictures of it for sure. 

In the meantime, life goes on. People get sick... babies are born... The sun rises and sets... look out the window if you don't believe me.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

iverson really kicked the hornet's nest here, huh? You can't just post something, cause a frenzy and say nothing. No apologies for jumping the gun without confirmation, no explanations on his part...and look what it's caused; PS is upset. Why? Because Cult thought he'd be first in announcing something people have been waiting for and people believe him because he's an "authority" and "in the know". You can't just post that the world will end tomorrow and when it doesn't say nothing. You need to man up and apologize to your flock and promise not to do it again.

Remind me to never hire him as an election day analyst; "Dewey defeats Truman!" or "Gore takes Florida". I'm also forced to wonder if he got permission from whomever or wherever that pic of the Enterprise is behind glass?

If you're gonna be pissed at anyone, it should be him.

PS, I wish there was something I could say to make it right except that you owe us nothing and we owe you the world. Without you, we'd still be paying $150 for these classic kits - most of which I've given up hope of ever seeing because I got into the hobby in the late eighties by which time, all of the classics were gone. You would be well within your rights to call it quits here and now and no one would blame you. Just walking away from he headaches. But you probably love your job and love bringing joy to people's lives despite the headaches and heartaches and that is commendable and I salute you.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> I was skeptical when the image was that of the Enterprise from an existing display from a museum or that Trek Vegas thing.


The image is the original studio filming model on display at the Smithsonian.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

so, museum then?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Phantom, its fine what you're saying. But at this point I dont think R2 has a clue where its head starts and other parts end. You and others have said you "don't have a large staff", how hard is it to keep on the same page. Your not frackin' Apple.

Great about the JJprise, look forward to it. 

1/350 TOS: I have been critical, but you have to admit, this whole thing has been poorly handled on R2's part, not you in particular, but even distributors are getting upset.

I dont mind getting called out, I can handle it. I think that YOU are being a stand up guy, I just have an issue with how your company works. I look forward to new kits, but will still say BS on all things 1/350.

People deciding to start saving money for a single kit a year away should tell your boses theres intrest. If it gets canned, you guys truly dont get your customers.

END RANT


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Mage,

Why is it Steve's fault? Why should he have to confim it if he received a distributors list from R2 with the information and posted it? It was an internal R2 mistake and Jamie has apologized. Why do you think Steve should? Before you go off on somebody, check your facts. Your comment about the picture is totally unfounded and if you had read the article you would know that the picture is from the Smithsonian exhibit and he gives full credit to the photographer. Everyone's so quick to point fingers. 

BTW - Steve has followed up to his original post - just take a look at his website. As he points out "If Jamie says the project is not yet approved you can bet that is the truth."

Everyone just take a deep breath... :dude:


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> iverson really kicked the hornet's nest here, huh? You can't just post something, cause a frenzy and say nothing. No apologies for jumping the gun without confirmation, no explanations on his part...and look what it's caused; PS is upset. Why? Because Cult thought he'd be first in announcing something people have been waiting for and people believe him because he's an "authority" and "in the know". You can't just post that the world will end tomorrow and when it doesn't say nothing. You need to man up and apologize to your flock and promise not to do it again.
> 
> Remind me to never hire him as an election day analyst; "Dewey defeats Truman!" or "Gore takes Florida". I'm also forced to wonder if he got permission from whomever or wherever that pic of the Enterprise is behind glass?
> 
> If you're gonna be pissed at anyone, it should be him.


You know something, I really don't know you all that well, but everytime I read one of your post it usually contains a negative comment and contributes very little value to the topic at hand. I am sure Steve can fight his own battles, but in his defense, he did post a response to all of this on his Web site where the original story was broke. I have known Steve for many years and he is a pioneer in the Internet modeling community and has contributed immeasurably to the advancement of our hobby! He knows many of the top people who produce our models and is very often in the "know" when it comes to new products currently in development. In this case, he released news based on the very best information he had at the time! Anyone who has been around these boards since the rise of the Internet and way before Hobbytalk can vouch for Steve and the great hobby news he has always delivered. Please try and have a little respect for the man!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I think everyone just needs to take a deep breath and calm down a little.

I want this kit more than anyone but if it doesn't happen next year or ever it won't be the biggest disappointment in my life.

Jamie, Thank you for keeping us informed. I can't speak for everyone but I really appreciate you taking the time from your busy schedule to update us on this project. Considering some of the flak you and Round 2 have taken over this project I think it's really big of you to come here and keep us informed. 

Steve (cultman) Thank you for also keeping us informed. You saw what looked like some news we've all been waiting for and you sent it out hoping to make our day. To your credit you did a retraction as soon as you found out and that is also appreciated.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hmmm.

Ok, this makes sense.
I thought it was way too close to ihobby, to have this pop up now.

It makes me sad how ugly some people get over this thing.

I'm just as disappointed as everyone else, but attacking the company doesn't help.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm surprised Magesblood hasn't been banned yet again already. I guess the new meds are working out well for him, but his contribution to the hobby can be summed up as "a bucket of crazy".


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hear, hear Rob & Frailey. Steve posted what he was given and as soon as it was determined to be incorrect, he retracted it. How does that warrant owing *anyone* an appology?

Jamie doesn't owe us an appology either. As he stated, it was a misunderstanding at R2.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, people! It's gettin' _mean _around here! :freak:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

John P said:


> Damn, people! It's gettin' _mean _around here! :freak:


No John,They just think with their keyboards......and not with their brains!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

take the high road mike.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, it's disappointing that the 1/350 Enterprise is still not set for production and yes it would have been nice if Round 2 hadn't messed up the info. But I think everyone needs to give Round 2/Jamie a break, some of you act like it's a giant conspiracy! After all, this is a plastic model kit we're discussing, right? How important is that in the great scheme of things? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

alright, I admit that my words were out of anger because I felt a retailer/manufacturer was getting a bum rap because of a mistake.

Cult and I have our differences and they run deep but he made a mistake. No blood, no foul. 

Carrying on...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No,it is you who made the mistake,not Steve.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

if you say so.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

BlackbirdCD said:


> but his contribution to the hobby can be summed up as "a bucket of crazy".


I'm sorry, who else do you know who gives away model parts and sends them free of charge including shipping? I'd call that contributing to the hobby. Do you give away model parts and cover shipping yourself?


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

It gets tiring to see Mages in EVERY thread here at times. I've been a short timer here, and man a comment on EVERYTHING! It is NOT Cult's fault


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

No, it is certainly NOT Cults fault. I'm sure he was as excited as everyone else at the prospect of a 1/350 happening in 2011, and he did clarify that it was a typo on the distributors list.
As far as Round 2 is concerned, I think its just a case of too few people trying to do a heck of a lot of stuff.Things happen, and it made my day just THINKING this kit may come out. Hopefully one day it will.
James Webb


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

he sure has you guys wrapped around his finger huh? Just don't drink the kool aid if he offers you any.

After thinking about it some, I may be wrong as well being as how I don't know the entire story. I just think it was...irresponsible to post such news without knowing the full story himself.

And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. 

As far as my posting everywhere. I don't post any more than average. You're just noticing the name right now because you're angry with me for downing your idol.

I mean, three post about the same false news on his site? Do you get all your information there? Why does it have to be shared here? He's got his own site complete with forum. Go there and talk about it.

I won't be replying any more to this thread or any other having to do with him or this topic until the kit is actually released or is announced officially. Say what you want about me, these are my opinions, no more or less valid than anyone else's.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well gee, considering I have been using Cult for years for modeling and have yet to have had a problem with him, his products,or his services ,yeah he gets my benefit of the doubt. He admittied the typo, so I'm cool with it. Whom would I respect more, a knowledgable person in the industry, or someone who stays at home all day and builds models on his spouses paycheck? Hmmmmm, no brainer. As far as being angry with you Mages, don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> And if you don't like my posts, don't read them.


I believe this is a guy who's been banned at least twice, under the names tnkewnke and babaganoosh, for similar stuff.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

okay we're resorting to that now, huh?

I have a job, by the way.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kit said:


> I believe this is a guy who's been banned at least twice, under the names tnkewnke and babaganoosh, for similar stuff.


Third time would be the charm


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

you guys are perpetuating this. I was trying to defend round 2. I've since apologized and said it wasn't cult's fault. Now you guys are wolfpacking again.

Mods, how's about a little moderation?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Oooh, Kool Aid... uhh, YEAHHH! 


are we getting a bit over dramatic here or what? Let's just play nice shall we? Stop with the character assaults and please, act like adults guys.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Kit said:


> I believe this is a guy who's been banned at least twice, under the names tnkewnke and babaganoosh, for similar stuff.


It is, and I will gladly reserve a name for him after being banned as Magesblood - douchenozzle


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> I'm sorry, who else do you know who gives away model parts and sends them free of charge including shipping? I'd call that contributing to the hobby. Do you give away model parts and cover shipping yourself?


.... wrapped in old newspaper with the words "I don't like Cult" written in smeared lipstick


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

There hasn't been this much fun around here since Steve the Stuntman!!!!!:hat::hat:


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

BlackbirdCD said:


> It is, and I will gladly reserve a name for him after being banned as Magesblood - douchenozzle


So this is what we've come too... (sighs)

I've read this entire posting...wow. Everyone screws up time to time, if it didn't take money out of your pockets there's no real reason get mad, it's as simple as that, I mean... really, we're not nine year olds.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Fury3 said:


> So this is what we've come too... (sighs)
> 
> I've read this entire posting...wow. Everyone screws up time to time, if it didn't take money out of your pockets there's no real reason get mad, it's as simple as that, I mean... really, we're not nine year olds.


You're right, that was uncalled for.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nothing to see here. Move along, move along.


----------

